# Christmas 2013



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!
Chicago area is getting a little covering of snow 2-4 inches, we hope it stays for the holidays. 
2013 was a fun and very rewarding year and I am thankful for everything!

Best wishes to all for a healthy, happy and safe Holiday season!

Joe


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

And a Merry Xmas to you Joe and the rest of the DWT team :thumbsup:


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you joe for introducing me to such a awesome product back in March when you were here for the consolidated gypsum show... The houses we have installed trim tex in have loved the products since day one....

Along with convincing some old time tapers Into using trim tex and switching over. 

Should come back up to saskatoon and enjoy some nice -40 weather. Take care and merry Christmas to your family and the trim tex team 

A huge shout out to all the dwt members for opening my eyes to other possibilities and products to try out. A true brotherhood around the globe


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you and all of the members on DWT! :thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Paul...That's some of your best work! :thumbsup:......:lol:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Merry Xmas to all !


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Merry Christmas all you Drywall Talkers. Thank you for sharing your knowledge and experience! Can someone please find me a tape stretcher?

Story: When I was a drywall finishing apprentice the journeyman thought it was funny to send me to get a tape stretcher. The Forman was a real ass and didn't find it nearly as funny as the Journeyman. Ha ha. A paper tape stretcher does not exist by the way. 
We all start out not knowing. It's great to know there's a forum where we can access valuable information. May 2014 bring huge success to everyone. 

~Nick


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

The Phatty Boys got the spirit!


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Trim-Tex said:


> The Phatty Boys got the spirit!


Frogs what I would love to sport some of those on my dash


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Merry syphilis and a happy gonerea to all.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Merry Christmas boys!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You Canadians have the greatest beer coolers ever!!


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Merry Christmas, And Best wishes to all.


http://youtu.be/1ROhxjOPpI8


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.noradsanta.org/



Just so ya know! :whistling2:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

:santa:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxPSdOZvaRs


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Happy New Year to all our friends at DWT. Hope you all have a happy, healthy and prosperous 2014. Looking forward to hearing all the drywall stories throughout the year!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Same to you Jim and Tomj, Thanks for being here on dwt.


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Several hours of 2013 left in America, make them good ones.

Cheers


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I came home and took a nap, have a head cold. So far it's really just a stuffed up nose. Maybe I need to put enough alcohol in my system to sterilize it, or at least knock me out so that when I wake up the cold is gone!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I came home and took a nap, have a head cold. So far it's really just a stuffed up nose. Maybe I need to put enough alcohol in my system to sterilize it, or at least knock me out so that when I wake up the cold is gone!


Half pint of jack...Drink it in one shot... Tomorrow You'll be good as new.

Disclaimer ....This only works when ya first feel it coming on..If it's already set in ? Get well soon!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm trying my best Moore!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I'm trying my best Moore!
> 
> View attachment 9292


LOL!!! Southern Comfort !! Man do I have stories about that chit!!....These days I just stick to my girly beer!


Hope you feel better tomorrow fr8 and a happy new year to ya big fellow!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Was in Inverness for newyear and i seen this stuff being sold!!:blink:
Sorry cant get the image 2 work!!! Happy newyear Kiwi!! :thumbup:
Its called sheep shagger beer!:jester: Google it!:thumbsup: Bet Mr Buck does!!
Happy newyear 2 every1 on here also!:thumbup:


----------

